# Pivot Fence



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm thinking about how to accommodate pivot fence motion when using t-tracks for both ends of the fence. Assuming that one end of the fence, say the left end when facing the table, is the pivot point, wouldn't the right end of the fence need to have a slot cut perpendicular to the t-track to allow for movement of the t-bolt? 

A different situation would be if only one t-track was used and the other end was a fixed pivot point, in that situation the moving fence end would need an arced slot.

Is this correct?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Yes and no

If you use the left side for the pivot point than all you need to do free up the right side by removing the knob, the one I use is spring loaded on the right side..it just snaps into a 3/8" hole..quick and easy, no spring type just pull the knob and stud..but I will say if you use the tee track on the left side the hole will need to be bigger than the norm...( 5/8" works well ) for the fine adjustment..

=======



Wobbly said:


> I'm thinking about how to accommodate pivot fence motion when using t-tracks for both ends of the fence. Assuming that one end of the fence, say the left end when facing the table, is the pivot point, wouldn't the right end of the fence need to have a slot cut perpendicular to the t-track to allow for movement of the t-bolt?
> 
> A different situation would be if only one t-track was used and the other end was a fixed pivot point, in that situation the moving fence end would need an arced slot.
> 
> Is this correct?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all
I did something like that. The entire guide can move forward or backward for quick adjustment, and then fine tuning is done with a pivot to the left and right thumb screw.
This guide can be seen on the website below


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's my fine adjustment device, I got the tip from the router table pro's. Bob R. and Rick R. of the RWS, it's not high tech but it sure works in the KISS way.

OR

Router Fence Micro Adjuster
Router Table Fence

" This router table fence Micro-Adjuster gives you great accuracy when using it in conjuction with your router table fence. 
The clamp conveniently attaches to any standard router table and has a fine threaded micro adjuster mechanism built right in. 
Also included in this set is a rare earth magnet that when engaged with the metal router fence tab and the micro adjuster it allows for easy push and pull adjustments to your router table fence.

* Provides superior routing accuracy
* Finely threaded screw micro adjusts
* Magnet attracts metal fence tab
* Push-pull adjustment from either side
* Onboard clamp attaches to router table"


======


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

Is that metric or SAE?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

hahahahahahahaha both ,well left hand or right hand device also 

======



Wobbly said:


> Is that metric or SAE?


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

*re:fine adjust*

A simple home made fine adjuster


----------



## jeeper (Jan 9, 2011)

Love all the ideas from you guys!! Thanks for letting others know..


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

No one showing their digital readout, motor driven adjuster....?


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

Mike Wingate said:


> No one showing their digital readout, motor driven adjuster....?


This might serve the purpose with suitable modification: http://www.freeadsindiabiz.com/_mm/_d/_ext2/55285/big_Rube%20Goldberg01.gif


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The swing fence with a tee slot track,note the slot in the fence base..here is using the right side for the pivot point.. 


==========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> No one showing their digital readout, motor driven adjuster....?


Champy has one on les copeaux. Check out his gallery and you'll see it there.

;-)


----------

